# male betta/ female betta



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

i had to put my female betta somewhere so i put it in my community tank. Today i saw it "puff" out its gills at another fish. so my question is can males only puff out their gills or can females do this also???


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

nvm this was answered on chat sry...


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

As I'm sure you found out both can flare.


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah lol, I found it out the hard way after freaking out that I had a short finned male mistakenly sold to me as female. In the end it ended up being female...but she was the alpha female...so it made sense.


----------

